# Largest Hollowform To Date



## WoodLove (Jul 10, 2015)

This hollowform isn't quite done but I am pretty happy with it so far. The Flame Boxelder started as a log and was transformed into the hollowform shown. The size is 10 inches wide by 8.5 tall (when tenon is removed)
The collar is made of beeswing figured Ipe. The cracks were filled with cobalt blue dyed sawdust...

This is the largest hollowform I have turned in the 2.5 years I have been woodturning. I was contacted on Monday (7/6) and asked if I would consider being the featured artist for them for the month of July (07/17). I accepted with honor and quickly realized I only had 5 finished pieces for the art exhibit. After turning like crazy this week I am now up to 12 items with this hollowform being one of them. Time permitting I will pierce carve something into the Ipe collar for a nice finishing touch. The finish is still being applied and should be nice and glossy when completed......









C & C welcomed and needed.... it's how I better myself.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 16


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

Cool looking piece . It's hard to tell from pics sometimes actual colors and the way things look in real life. That being said, aesthetically, I don't think the IPE is the best match for that piece . It in itself is a beautiful piece of wood, but seems to blend more than "set off" the piece, if that makes sense . Not that I'm qualified in this area lol . Color matching is a total individual preference thing too, so please don't take this as negative . 
I truly admire the patience and skill it takes to make something like this, cuz I don't have those skilz .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2015)

Featured artist where? 

I like the contrast...Looks good here. I'd like to see the rest of your turnings when you get time....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't like the species combo because I don't like brown with red but I clicked Way Cool! anyway because it is after all, way cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats on the feature artist recognition!

Two suggestions...

1. Try not to crop your photos so tightly and find a neutral background.

2. Consider orienting the figure on the collar with the figure in the main form.

You're really making strides with your turnings... Kudos!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Congrats on the feature artist recognition!
> 
> Two suggestions...
> 
> ...


Dang it! I didn't pay attention when I bonded it to the FBE....... Well, live and learn I guess...... Im gonna lean on the fact that Im still relatively new to woodturning..... Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it greatly.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 10, 2015)

Im st


ripjack13 said:


> Featured artist where?
> 
> I like the contrast...Looks good here. I'd like to see the rest of your turnings when you get time....


ill working on the other pieces as well. I will post pics next week for sure...... the items need to be at the art gallery on Wednesday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Featured artist where?
> 
> I like the contrast...Looks good here. I'd like to see the rest of your turnings when you get time....


It's a local art gallery ..... Carolyn's Gallery located in Bartow Florida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2015)

I think you've gotten some great advise here already and my words will echo alot that's already been said. So I will spare it! Lol

Other than that I really like the piece and shape of it! My personal preference has nothing to do with the craftsmanship. 

The great thing about someone's opinion is that I may not like it but the next guy will drain his bank account to buy it. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" is about spot on. 

Good luck at the showing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice one Jamie! Did you dye the sawdust yourself?


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice one Jamie! Did you dye the sawdust yourself?


I didt dye it myself. It's called Woodturner's palette. Made by Paula who owns Florida Croth Wood. She developed the Dust Bee Gone mask for woodturners. Paula uses the sawdust from magnolia, holly, and maple to crate the filler. She mixes all the sawdust together and then dyes it. I use the turquoise color mostly...... it looks just like really fine turquoise when completed but because it is wood and not stone you can use standard woodturning tools to shear cut the surface and acquire the finished look. Best of all I bought two 4 ounce bags of it 2 years ago and Im still on my first bag..... it goes a loooong way.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunning on the outside! Looks like it might be top heavy from the pictures. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 11, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> I didt dye it myself. It's called Woodturner's palette. Made by Paula who owns Florida Croth Wood. She developed the Dust Bee Gone mask for woodturners. Paula uses the sawdust from magnolia, holly, and maple to crate the filler. She mixes all the sawdust together and then dyes it. I use the turquoise color mostly...... it looks just like really fine turquoise when completed but because it is wood and not stone you can use standard woodturning tools to shear cut the surface and acquire the finished look. Best of all I bought two 4 ounce bags of it 2 years ago and Im still on my first bag..... it goes a loooong way.....


Just learned something new! Of course I will have to try n make my own..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 11, 2015)

I save sawdust. I haveabig bag of Blue Mahoe Jamie. I would share because something like that would look great with a Mahoe collar and fill.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2015)

Jamie - Nice job! I agree with the grain alignment on the Ipe. I usually choose a wood with no grain pattern like ebony or holly for a collar so there is no competition with the main piece. Bloodwood or pink Ivory would have been a good choice and ebony goes with everything. 
What I do like is the form. That is what counts the most for me. It has a very bold uplift that makes it eye catching. The profile on the bottom is nailed perfectly. 
The grain orientation you chose is is a very difficult one, especially in FBE which is renowned for end grain tear out. You also nailed that. The pith visible in the side of the form is bold and dramatic. The filler was a smart choice and executed well.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 11, 2015)

07/17? You have two years to prepare for this show!


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 11, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> 07/17? You have two years to prepare for this show!


I wish!!!!! 9 Days...... I have to have the pieces at the gallery this coming Wednesday 7/15/15.

I will have hollowforms and bowls on display. Im making some wine bottle stoppers, deer grunts, and a few pens as well...and maybe a few ring bowls (small bowl with a post in the center) if I have time


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking good Jamie. You have received enough advice and suggestions, and they are good ones. I like the idea of the dyed sawdust.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 13, 2015)

You did a good job and the others gave you some very good advice. As said above putting a figured accent on a figured main subject generally is something to stay away from. The accent is there to do just that no add more to the piece so less is better IMHO as far as more figure. Additons to the accent through turning I think looks good. 

Good luck with the show.


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 13, 2015)

I appreciate all of the advice that has been given. I have removed the ipe collar and put on a new collar. The only wood I had available for collar material was some plain jane looking walnut. I made a collar out of the walnut and then "ebonized" it with some outdoor paint. I installed the collar and turned a cap of spalted magnolia which I then topped with something I found on the beach on the island of Grand Turk when I was on my cruise in May. I will post pics Wednesday of all the finished Items I will have for the show on Friday. I can honestly say that this hollowform is the one piece I am most proud of since I started turning 2.5 years ago.

Again, I thank all of you for your C & C.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds like some nice modifications - But of course without pics it never happened

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Sounds like some nice modifications - But of course without pics it never happened


I figured someone would say that so here are a few of the finished hollowforms..... the bowls aren't quite done yet but will be ready by Friday.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 15, 2015)

Those are all very nice, now go find...a shrubbery!


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful ... the finial with the pierced helical surround is magnificent.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 15, 2015)

Those are beautiful pieces and I have to say the change in the HF really made that into something special. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2015)

Jamie - The alterations were truly transformational. They put that piece in an entire different class. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2015)

Incredible work Jamie! Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow Jamie,

Had I not been sober, I would have been feeling bad for the housefly missing a wing. Hell of a nice wing holder.


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 18, 2015)

Well last night was the reception at the art gallery. The pieces I displayed will be there for a month. I feel there was a great turnout and even sold a few pens. Here are a few pics of the display..... when I was called 11 days ago and asked to be the featured artist I only had 5 pieces available...... I was able to show 12 finished items by last night....... I made 5 bowls and the FBE hollowform within the past week.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2015)

Way cool Jamie! I like the way you have the bottle stoppers displayed, keep us updated on how it goes. Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice display. Good luck....


----------

